# burr oak crappie



## luckylure69 (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this lake known for good crappie fishing?? im lookin to get into some around the area lake logan, burr oak, lake hope, and strouds run are all about the same distance from me. any body have any ideas?? thanks in advance!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Burr Oak is a great Crappie lake if you're looking for numbers, They run Real small on size, But every now and then you will catch a nice one but its not very often. How far are you from Forked Run? Thats where I always catch my Best Crappie .


----------



## Meat23 (Oct 10, 2008)

what time of year do you hit Forked Run and what part of the lake? I'll go to the Ohio river when it's not flooded in the spring.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We usually go all spring , But there are many old beaver huts and Brush piles we hit , u catch alot of Small one but alot of nice 10-11 inchers too


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I hit up Burr Oak today and caught 10 crappie and 5 gills in about 45-60 minutes. All of em ranged from 5-9 inches.


----------



## luckylure69 (Sep 20, 2007)

where were ya fishin at on the big lake if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here and there, Im pretty sure wherever you go just to look where you normally would. Its easy to find the fish, take a minute fish a spot then move on dont spend more than a couple minutes at each spot. If you find em' there will definitely be more than one. And I forgot to add in the fact that I was shore bound anyone can find some fish on that lake right now.


----------

